# 5 week old baby rat preggers?



## CrazyBones (Apr 1, 2008)

Okay. My baby rat got out of the cage and was missing for about nearly a week. I thought she would of died since shes the size of a mouse and has no water or food.
Well, we have a dog bowl of food on the ground maybe she would was eating that.
Anyways... I was letting my four big boys run around and i was hearing babys squeaks form the kitchen hole and i thought it was the boys playing...

One of my boys came out then i saw a little nose. (It was the missing baby girl)


I finally got her out and noticed her belly is a bit swallon..i dont know if shes preggers or been eaten alot from food stash around the house or in the kitchen.

She is a size of a mouse and will seriousely cannot handle giving birth.
And i was not planing of having anymore rats.

Her stomach is bigger than all the other babies.

Accidents happen and maybe the stomach might go down.

Shes 5 weeks and a day old


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I doubt it immensely since to show a belly she would have to have been 4 weeks when she first got pregnant at the least. The swollen belly probably is from lack of proper food, or MC maybe? Any white markings on your wee girl?


----------



## CrazyBones (Apr 1, 2008)

I think its a false alarm...since she got back with her mother her stomach is going down...
so yeah i rekon it was the lack of food.

Lol i get so paranoid.

Thanks.. =]


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I hope the wee one is okay, a week loose at such a tender age is pretty scary.


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

I posted a detailed message of how to care for them all all under "pregant baby" title by Gigi

If she is pregnant theres some good notes i posted there.


----------

